# Hey V.I. Control!



## jms4th (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm a composer -- used to do a lot of TV and radio stuff, some film too. But it was too difficult raising kids on the up and down salary, so I work for a major medical company as an analyst/programmer -- it's all little black dots on the page. Now that the kids are grown I'm leaning out my setup and getting ready for the next chapter. Anyone need a 1990's Pro Tools rig? LOL

See you 'round the forums!


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 20, 2018)

jms4th said:


> I'm a composer -- used to do a lot of TV and radio stuff, some film too. But it was too difficult raising kids on the up and down salary, so I work for a major medical company as an analyst/programmer -- it's all little black dots on the page. Now that the kids are grown I'm leaning out my setup and getting ready for the next chapter. Anyone need a 1990's Pro Tools rig? LOL
> 
> See you 'round the forums!


Welcome !

I wonder why there so much musicians (including myself) that are also IT guy. Composing and programming may be linked in a way

Have fun here, it's a great forum !


----------



## d.healey (Jan 21, 2018)

leon chevalier said:


> I wonder why there so much musicians (including myself) that are also IT guy. Composing and programming may be linked in a way


Well it's all just maths


----------

